# Mother and son



## John A Silkstone (Aug 26, 2009)

A mother and son are set to serve in Afghanistan at the same time, one as a nurse for the TA and the other as a soldier. 

Elaine Howlin, who joined the TA 10 years ago, said: ''As an Army wife and mother, you think about them every minute of the day when they are on active duty'' 

Mother-of-three Elaine Howlin, 55, an NHS nurse, is set to be around 50 miles away from the front line as her son Martin serves with the Grenadier Guards. 

The 32-year-old, a Colour Sergeant, will be fighting the Taliban while his mother will be tending to the Nato and ISAF wounded at the main hospital at Camp Bastion. 

The duo continue a proud Army family tradition, with Mrs Howlin's husband Michael, 56, her brother Murray, 57, and two other sons Michael, 35 and Gary, 30, have all served with the Grenadier Guards. Elaine's other brother Philip, 58, served with the Royal Signals. 

She joined the 256 (City of London) Field Hospital and has now reached the rank of Major and is in charge of C Squadron. 

Mrs Howlin, who joined the TA 10 years ago, said: "As an Army wife and mother, you think about them every minute of the day when they are on active duty. 

"But in some ways being at Camp Bastion might make it easier for me. 

"In one respect I would be really close to him but I will still worry about him – as I would do if I was at home. Being so close would mean he wasn't alone." 

Mrs Howlin, from Ashtead, Surrey, served in Iraq in 2004. 

She is among 90 London Army medical service reservists who will take over from a Danish medical team at the base near Lashkhar gar. 

She will travel to York next month to begin intensive training including weapons training and fitness and clinical work. 

Her son has been in the Army for 14 years and was an instructor at the Officer training centre at Sandhurst. 

The married father-of-two said: "I'm not sure if I'm excited or nervous really. I haven't been thinking about it too much and probably won't do until it gets a bit closer."


----------

